# I got a truck gun for my birthday



## raycarr (Mar 18, 2008)

My uncle bought it for me, I just picked it up. It's a Mosin Nagant M44 made in 1946, doesn't look like it was ever issued. The reciept said that with a 440 round can of ammo, the total was $139.76. Kinda of a cold war trophy from our good old buddies, the Russians. I didn't expect the fit and finish to be this nice, but I guess the Rooskies know how to build rifles. Late this afternoon, I fired 20 rounds at 50 yards, got a 3" group, the sights are ok, I'm used to a scope so I need to practice. It is very loud, kicks hard and makes a great big fireball, very cool. I was told that the 7.62X54 is about the same as our 308 Win. It will spend time behind the seat of my beater Ford pick-up.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 18, 2008)

I bought two of those about ten years ago. They looked brand new and got em at a real good price. Have fired one of them and they shoot good and straight. Both of mine have a folding bayonet on them. Don't think you can get the bayonet on them anymore. Seem to be well made. Didn't get all the accessories like you, But did buy a few boxes of ammo. The ammo is plentiful and at a good price. Have fun. Thanks for posting the pic i love guns.


----------



## Austin1 (Mar 18, 2008)

They do make great truck guns I know a old timer that hunts Moose with one.
Make sure you clean it well after you fire it with surplus ammo, That East Block ammo used corrosive primers.


----------



## raycarr (Mar 26, 2008)

I got taught the cleaning drill, swab with Windex until no residue shows on patch, then use a good oil. The bolt face needs attention too. It's my first corrosive ammo weapon, I have checked it for rust several times, so far so good. There is another Mosin that has attracted my attention, a Finnish model 39, way too much $ for me right now.

Ray


----------



## RDT (Mar 26, 2008)

Fun gun to shoot


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 5, 2008)

Here are a couple of truck guns that go with me someplaces. The first is an armalite ar-180. Rugged old gun, Its been slammed around pretty good. The scope comes off in a second.




The other one is a colt m-16a1, It don't get carried too much cause i usually burn too much ammo.and have to have the papers on it with me at all times.


----------



## RDT (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice guns stihl sawing


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 5, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> The other one is a colt m-16a1,



That's not an A1, that's a CAR-15, and unless you have a Class III, you'd better delete that post and quit advertising for hard time in Club Fed.

If you don't know what a Class III is, see above.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 5, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> That's not an A1, that's a CAR-15, and unless you have a Class III, you'd better delete that post and quit advertising for hard time in Club Fed.
> 
> If you don't know what a Class III is, see above.


You better look again, It says M16A1. They were called shorty's. A car 15 does not have a semi and full selector switch. Yes i do have a class 3 license.


----------



## RDT (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh hell yeah Full Auto M16A1 me likey I didnt see that first time around . Ive been really wanting to apply for a Class 3 stamp.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 5, 2008)

Their a lot of fun, I bought that one back in 84. They were a lot cheaper then, i have bought and sold several class 3 guns over the years, but none recently. They are way out of my price range now. Still have a few, will try a post a pic of them when i get the time.


----------



## Marco (Apr 15, 2008)

have a Mosin Nagant made in 1926 with the hex reciever and a carbine, only thing that I don't like about them is the safety. Not fun with cold fingers, I read an article once where the Finns wildcatted the round from .22 to .45 caliber


----------



## Nitroman (Apr 17, 2008)

raycarr said:


> My uncle bought it for me, I just picked it up. It's a Mosin Nagant M44 made in 1946, doesn't look like it was ever issued. The reciept said that with a 440 round can of ammo, the total was $139.76. Kinda of a cold war trophy from our good old buddies, the Russians. I didn't expect the fit and finish to be this nice, but I guess the Rooskies know how to build rifles. Late this afternoon, I fired 20 rounds at 50 yards, got a 3" group, the sights are ok, I'm used to a scope so I need to practice. It is very loud, kicks hard and makes a great big fireball, very cool. I was told that the 7.62X54 is about the same as our 308 Win. It will spend time behind the seat of my beater Ford pick-up.



Unfortunately, the reason for the 3" group is the barrels usually are way oversize and not at all consistent. I had one with a 0.315" bore. Check the bore size before blaming yourself.


----------

